# Question about correction values.



## zarka (Mar 16, 2014)

When the correction value for the 33-4050 Radio Shack SL meter is say minus 0.93,
do you subtract this number from, or add this number to the raw spl reading?
Thanks.
Zarka.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Subtract. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## zarka (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Wayne.
That's what I thought.
Just wanted to make sure.


----------

